# Jumping in and out of an SUV. Ok?



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

I hear a lot of bad things about dogs jumping in and out of SUV's. Like it's bad for they're joints, and hips. I have a jeep wrangler and Macy jumps in and out of it just fine, but if it is bad for her I'll gladly buy her a ramp. My question is if you do agree it is bad for them to do this, why have dogs do agility? They seem to be jumping over hurdles and obstacles just fine there. Thanks


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in the answer also. We have an Explorer and a CR-V. Joey doesn't seem to have a problem jumping in and out.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless you are having your dog do this a hundred times a day, every day, the only two reasons not to let your dog do this are your dog is old and stiff, and if your dog has an injury.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a suburban and I help the older dogs up or down. Lakota has no problem but I try to get my arm under her so when she does hit the ground it isn't with a lot of force.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I do agility and I do not allow my dogs to jump in or out of the car or SUV. For one thing, when I compete in agility it is either soft dirt or packed dirt. When they jump out of the car, they could be jumping on concrete, asphalt or anything else. Also the height into the SUV is much higher than what they compete at a trial. There is also the safety issue of having my dogs under my control and they get in and out of the car when I say so.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The only dogs we've had issues with jumping in and out of vehicles are either too small or too old. The rest have no issues


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

hmm... So, I would just make sure I assist her doing this and that she doesn't land on hard surfaces. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My girl was jumping into the back of my tacoma yesterday. I was dropping the tailgate and she jumped before it was all the way down and kinda landed weird. She's was having trouble doing a complete sit after that though she showed no sensitive area. She still didn't manage a full sit this morning after our walk. She's about 18months.
Hopefully it will work itself out.


----------

